# EA Feels GT5 is the Bar for Racing Simulation But Has Too Many Cars



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*EA Feels GT5 is the Bar for Racing Simulation But Has Too Many Cars*
12/02/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack










While racing simulation hasn’t been a genre watered down by dozens of franchises, a new contender recently entered the ring. Slightly Mad Studios and EA recently joined the racing scene with the new IP _Need for Speed: Shift_, which was the first in the classic series to move toward simulation. Although _the Shift_ series is a newcomer, EA feels it has enough to offer stiff competition in the next iteration.
Marcus Nilssen, an executive producer at EA, shared his sentiments about how _Gran Turismo 5_ has done too much to convolute the experience. Nilssen stated the following:*“I think it’s ridiculous, I do, how many of the millions of people who will buy GT5 are going experience all those cars? None!”*​Later, he admitted the Polyphony Digital has built a “beast” with _Gran Turismo 5_, and that it’s the main competition for the upcoming _Need for Speed: Shift 2_:*I would be foolish not to be concerned about GT5. GT5 is a beast. It’s hard to understand what you should be worried about – it’s so big and they have so many features. I fundamentally think that if you look at Forza 3 and you look at Shift 2, they’re not in the same division. Shift 2 is just so far ahead.”*​It’s interesting to hear him mention that _Gran Turismo 5_ is the bar to reach and _Forza 3_ isn’t. The _GT_ series has certainly been around a while longer, and it’s hard to compare to something with such a long history of evolution. While the over 1000 cars present in _GT5_ might be more than most will handle, it’s certainly nice to be able to find a car that you like.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Anything EA says to me these days is just :yawn:

How can having to much content be a negative. Even if you dont experience all the cars, the mix should make racing online as interesting as it can be every single time. Ive yet to sample GT5 (will get round to it), so F3 is my benchmark really (although F1 2010 is well made too), and for EA to claim they are way ahead of that just makes me laugh.

I just dont have anything good to say about EA.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This is one game that could make me purchase a new PS3 slim as I love racing games and this looks pretty cool :T


----------

